# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  New Modem Query

## wm460

Looking for advice on new modem, after speaking with both NBN and our service provider they both said the line is good to the house and  we need a new modem. 
Looking on the internet is very confusing. 
What is the difference between a modem and router?

----------


## r3nov8or

Doesn't your retail service provider have a standard device, or at least a recommendation?

----------


## Jon

As mentioned, your service provider should be able to supply you with a modem.
Others may think differently but the Telstra Gen2 modems are pretty good IMHO and can be found on Gumtree etc. pretty cheap.   
Technically a modem is a modulator/demodulator and converts an analogue signal on a copper phone line to a digital signal a computer can use. 
A router providers a connection between two computer networks and an NBN modem will contain that functionality to connect between the service providers network (NBN side) and the customer's in home network.  
 the terms have become interchangeable when talking in general terms about home internet.

----------


## r3nov8or

Agree, a Telstra's latest (Smart Modern II aka Gen2?) Is a great device. I've had no need to think about extra access points or mesh - it covers the whole house and most of the yard.  
What are your symptoms which suggest you need a new modem?

----------


## METRIX

> Looking for advice on new modem, after speaking with both NBN and our service provider they both said the line is good to the house and  we need a new modem. 
> Looking on the internet is very confusing. 
> What is the difference between a modem and router?

  Do you need a new Modem or Router ? 
Why doesn't your service provider give you a new one if it's faulty (did you originally get a modem / router with your NBN subscription). 
What modem / router do you have at the moment. 
In basic terms a modem is short for *Mo*dulate *Dem*odulate, it basically takes the signal provided by the NBN supplier and turns it into something your computer can understand.
A NBN modem will have one Network port which connects to a router via a network cable, your PC then connects into the router via a network cable or wireless. 
A Router will take the signal from the modem and allow you to connect many devices, either via cable or Wireless. 
My NBN modem was supplied by NBN through Optus, Optus also provide a router equipped with wireless, I disconnected the Optus supplied device and hooked up my own DLink Router and Google Wifi off this.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I've got the Fritzbox 7490 on nbn FTTN and it's pretty good!

----------

